# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme per Banka,Kredit Karta,Paypal

## Explorer

Nese ka dikush pervoje ose te pakten nje mendim rreth blerjes online ne faqet kineze.
Konkretisht, a eshte malli origjinal kur behet fjale p.sh Apple, dell, sony ose keta jane imitime ( kopje). Sa kushton transporti deri ne trojet tona shqiptare, a doganohet cdo mall????

Sa per ilustrim po permendi nje shembull:

Ne faqen http://963558.com/product.asp?classid=450

ka lap top te firmes Apple i cili kushton shume lire (prej $280 - $900), a thua jane origjinale? A thua sa kushton postimi deri tek ne ( trojet shqiptare) dhe a thua do te doganohet nje mall i tille dhe sa kushton?

Une jam munduar te kontaktoj asistenten e cila del aty por ende nuk kam pergjigje.

Ju lutem Help me !
 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

> Nese ka dikush pervoje ose te pakten nje mendim rreth blerjes online ne faqet kineze.
> Konkretisht, a eshte malli origjinal kur behet fjale p.sh Apple, dell, sony ose keta jane imitime ( kopje). Sa kushton transporti deri ne trojet tona shqiptare, a doganohet cdo mall????
> 
> Sa per ilustrim po permendi nje shembull:
> 
> Ne faqen http://963558.com/product.asp?classid=450
> 
> ka lap top te firmes Apple i cili kushton shume lire (prej $280 - $900), a thua jane origjinale? A thua sa kushton postimi deri tek ne ( trojet shqiptare) dhe a thua do te doganohet nje mall i tille dhe sa kushton?
> 
> ...


: :buzeqeshje:  hhhahahahaa
ben mire qe parate tua (sado te vogla) ti mbash ne xhepin tend. 
Keta "shesin" EOS 5D Mark II Digital SLR Camera, per vetem 380$ lol
HAHAHAHAHAHA
Ne fakt keta keta nuk shesin asgje! Ne fakt shesin por jo ty -tjeterkujte i shesin adresa te viktimave qe e hane grepin dhe infon e IP tende se cfare je i interesuar te blesh, me te cilen pastaj... bjene edhe ca gjera tjera tjera derisa te te zene per te te shitur nje MAC per 800$ me procesor inteli nga dekada e kaluar dhe ti te ndihesh i kenaqur se ke gjetur lire.

----------


## BOKE

Mua kjo faqja s'mu hap se eshte me virus.

Une nuk do te te sugjeroja te bleje. Kinezet jane te njohur per falsifikime e kopjime te markave te njohura.

----------


## PINK

http://www.apple.com/


ketu blihet. te"forte" jeni qe jeni gati te blini, harxhoni paret, neper lloj lloj faqesh qe qarkullojne neper boten e pafundme te virtualitetit.

----------


## the admiral

apple ne kine?! mos u lodh se nuk i ke origjinale...

nje shok i imi ka blere ne faqe te tilla nje ipod dhe ishte fallso... 
nje kopje shume e mire por sdq kopje...

----------


## Baptist

> http://www.apple.com/
> 
> 
> ketu blihet. te"forte" jeni qe jeni gati te blini, harxhoni paret, neper lloj lloj faqesh qe qarkullojne neper boten e pafundme te virtualitetit.


sapo shikova;
nuk pash asgje te forte!  MAC me intel porcesora i3, i5, ( dhe memzi) i7 hahahha 
PC perdor procesora inteli dhe asemblimet e reja jane te gjithe me serite e i7.
kartela grafike AMD pff dhe RAM futja kot. PC eshte dukshem me e forte.

----------


## PINK

> sapo shikova;
> nuk pash asgje te forte!  MAC me intel porcesora i3, i5, ( dhe memzi) i7 hahahha 
> PC perdor procesora inteli dhe asemblimet e reja jane te gjithe me serite e i7.
> kartela grafike AMD pff dhe RAM futja kot. PC eshte dukshem me e forte.


Linkun tim shikove? Ai eshte linku zyrtar.Jane origjinal. Sa per details, ate se di une. Kush do blej laptop, i shikon kush i leverdis nga cmimi plus nga ca te ofrojne. Ne usa thone- You get, what you pay. Merr ate qe paguan.

----------


## Explorer

Nje shok imi ka lap-top sony vaio me i3 pocessor etj..etj.. i blere ne faqen zyrtare te Sony-t.

Nga pas shkruan MADE IN CHINA.

Cka do te thote kjo???

Jo vetemse ky lloj lap topi por edhe shume te tjere , te blera ne USA ose faqet zyrtare te firmav, shkruajne te njejten gje.

A ne tregon dikush se cka po ndodh????

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Këtu në Gjermani, më sa di unë, nuk sugjerohet të blihen gjërat të këtilla ( si laptop, handy-s etj.) për shkak se:
1._ Tatimi dhe transporti është shumë i shtrnjtë, dhe,
2._nuk janë të sigurta/ serioze, shit-blerje të këtilla.

----------


## BOKE

> Nje shok imi ka lap-top sony vaio me i3 pocessor etj..etj.. i blere ne faqen zyrtare te Sony-t.
> 
> Nga pas shkruan MADE IN CHINA.
> 
> Cka do te thote kjo???
> 
> Jo vetemse ky lloj lap topi por edhe shume te tjere , te blera ne USA ose faqet zyrtare te firmav, shkruajne te njejten gje.
> 
> A ne tregon dikush se cka po ndodh????


Po ndodh ajo qe ato qe prodhon Sony ne Kine, prodhohen nen kujdesin e Sony-t sipas standarteve te vendosura. Po keshtu edhe Nike, Adidas e shume kompani te tjera te medha.

Ndersa 100-200 metra me tutje, ne nje shtepi eshte ngritur nje si punishte, ku pasi eshte vjedhur nje kompjuter, nje pale syze apo nje ore dore (Rolex jane te famshem per falsifikimet ne Kine) e pasi zberthehen, kopjohen e ndertohen nga fillimi, por me materiale fallco. Mgjse jane te bukura ne te pare e te lira, cilesia eshte per toke. Nqs nje Sony vaio ty te zgjat me vite, nje fallco te zgjat pak muaj.

Kjo eshte.

----------


## TikTak

do vi i dit kur gjith bota to jet made in china.
microchip usa, microchip rus all made in taiwan hahahahahaha

----------


## Izadora

> Këtu në Gjermani, më sa di unë, nuk sugjerohet të blihen gjërat të këtilla ( si laptop, handy-s etj.) për shkak se:
> 1._ Tatimi dhe transporti është shumë i shtrnjtë, dhe,
> 2._nuk janë të sigurta/ serioze, shit-blerje të këtilla.


Perkundrazi i blen lire , por nqs te duhet nje pjese kembimi duhet me shku ne kine me e marr  :ngerdheshje:  

Jane mall i dobet !

----------


## OPARI

nga eksperienca ime personale 
bleva para 2-3 muajsh ne EBAY nje celular te markes e71 nokia ,ishte vetem £45 me gjithe transportin(per ne angli) ,dhe mu duk i lire faktikishte kur e mora ishte i bukur dhe me te gjitha pershkrimet qe kishte ne internet por nuk ishte nokia ,dhe nuk ka vale fare qe do te thote leke te harxhuara kot mall fallso(wasting money

----------


## PINK

Gjithmone blijini gjerat, simodos keto elektroniket qe kushtojne ne faqet zyrtare. Nese dicka shkon wrong, ke ku te drejtohesh, ta kthesh, ose te marresh paret mbrapsht ose te cojne tjeter nese eshte me difekt. Me kete linkun ketu me siper, ec e kapi kinezet. Ky spo i kap dot pa e ble, imagjino ta blej , te paguaj paret. Po kaq budallenj ju djemt e sotshem? lol

----------


## Linda-uk

> Nje shok imi ka lap-top sony vaio me i3 pocessor etj..etj.. i blere ne faqen zyrtare te Sony-t.
> 
> Nga pas shkruan MADE IN CHINA.
> 
> Cka do te thote kjo???
> 
> Jo vetemse ky lloj lap topi por edhe shume te tjere , te blera ne USA ose faqet zyrtare te firmav, shkruajne te njejten gje.
> 
> A ne tregon dikush se cka po ndodh????


edhe ktu ne angli thone Made in China po nuk do te thote qe ka ndonje problem, se malli mund te prodhohet ne Kine po ama eshte kontrolluar disa here perpara se te hyje ne angli apo USA e sigurohen qe permbush standartet e atij vendi. kurse ata mallra qe blen online nuk ka garanci e as standart, e me e keqja ti pret e pret e nuk te vjen gje. shumica i vene ato cmime sa per te hyre ne konkurencen me website te tjere e nese ti google per ate artikull te del si me i liri. Nuk ju keshilloj te blini, po edhe nese ju mbushte mendja blini me Credit Card e jo Debit, se mund ndoshta ndonjehere ti marresh leket mrapsh.

----------


## the admiral

> nga eksperienca ime personale 
> bleva para 2-3 muajsh ne EBAY nje celular te markes e71 nokia ,ishte vetem £45 me gjithe transportin(per ne angli) ,dhe mu duk i lire faktikishte kur e mora ishte i bukur dhe me te gjitha pershkrimet qe kishte ne internet por nuk ishte nokia ,dhe nuk ka vale fare qe do te thote leke te harxhuara kot mall fallso(wasting money


haha! po qenke fillestar ne ebay atehere...  :buzeqeshje: 

nuk i ke lexuar mire pershkrimet... 
nese shitesi thote " nokia origjinal" dhe ty te mberrine nje kopje, ke te drejte te marresh parate.

nese thote vetem "nokia", kjo nuk do te thote se eshte origjinal.

shitesi te thote: e po nokia te dhashe. nuk kam thene ndonjehere nokia origjinal... dhe ti nuk ke se c'ben...

sdq celularet, laptopet, aparatet fotografike etj nuk blihen ne ebay. ka site tetjera.
me te mira e me te lira.

une gjithsejt nder vite mund te keme blere 7-8 celulare online (per mua dhe per te tjere). asnjehere nuk kam pasur probleme. te gjithe me kane mberritur ne shtepi brenda pak diteve dhe te gjithe me nje garanci 1-2 vjecare...

----------


## benseven11

> Nese ka dikush pervoje ose te pakten nje mendim rreth blerjes online ne faqet kineze.
> Konkretisht, a eshte malli origjinal kur behet fjale p.sh Apple, dell, sony ose keta jane imitime ( kopje). Sa kushton transporti deri ne trojet tona shqiptare, a doganohet cdo mall????
> 
> Sa per ilustrim po permendi nje shembull:
> 
> Ne faqen http://963558.com/product.asp?classid=450
> 
> ka lap top te firmes Apple i cili kushton shume lire (prej $280 - $900), a thua jane origjinale? A thua sa kushton postimi deri tek ne ( trojet shqiptare) dhe a thua do te doganohet nje mall i tille dhe sa kushton?
> 
> ...


Me ato cmime,tregon qe nuk jane origjinale,jane prodhim imitacion(knock off).
Ligj nuk ka qe te ndaloje prodhimet imitacion ne elektronike,kepuce dhe veshje,qe do te thote edhe nje firme veshjesh ne France apo Kine qe ska ldhje fare me  firmen Nike,te prodhoje atlete Nike qe duken si origjinale,apo xhinse Levis qe duken si origjinale por nuk jane origjinale jane imitacion.
E njejta gje edhe me apple,produktet aty jane prodhuar nga ndonje firme qe nuk ka lidhje fare me Apple.
Produkte origjinale Mac,apple ne Kine jane vetem ato produkte me origjine nga kompania Foxconn.
Ajo faqja me duket njecike si e dyshimte,si mashtrim pasi nuk ka adrese rruge,nuk ka nr telefoni per kontakt dhe per tu verifikuar se kujt i perket.Jane lene vetem 2 adresa email!!!!
Te Terms and conditions eshte lene komplet bosh.Gjithe firmat,kompanite e verteta kane te shkruara pergjegjsiste dhe jopergjegjsite ligjore te kompanise si dhe pergjegjsite qe ka bleresi,kushtet e marreveshjes midis shitesit dhe bleresit si dhe garancine e produktit.
Mundet qe faqja te jete krijuar nga ndonje dyqan riparimesh ne kine qe merret me riparime dhe shitje kompjuterash te perdorur apo te riparuar,ose mund te jete krijuar nga ndonje mashtrus qe i gjen edhe ne Ebay.
Kjo eshte faqja e vertete e dyqaneve te krijuara nga Apple ne Kine.
http://www.apple.com.cn/retail/ 
Produktet ketu jane origjinale.

----------


## VL.TX.US

> Nje shok imi ka lap-top sony vaio me i3 pocessor etj..etj.. i blere ne faqen zyrtare te Sony-t.
> 
> Nga pas shkruan MADE IN CHINA.
> 
> Cka do te thote kjo???
> 
> Jo vetemse ky lloj lap topi por edhe shume te tjere , te blera ne USA ose faqet zyrtare te firmav, shkruajne te njejten gje.
> 
> A ne tregon dikush se cka po ndodh????



Arsyeja pse kompanite e medha, si Microsoft, Adiddas, Sony e shume e shume kompani te tjera me force ekonomike te fuqishme prodhojne ne Kine materialet apo produktet e tyre, eshte sepse ne ate menyre maksimalizojne fitimin qe marrin nga produkti : PSH : 

Nje laptop i Microsoft, prodhohet dhe vendoset sebashku ne Kine, per arsye sepse pagesa ndaj punetoreve te vet ne shtetin e Kines, eshte shume e ulet, ndersa per Microsoft te paguaje nje punetor brenda amerikes, do t'i kushtonte te pakten ne menyren me minimale rreth $8.25/ora, e pervec kesaj do t'i duhej ti paguante edhe mbulimin e sigurimit shendetesor, transport nese punetori vjen nga nje vend tjeter, apo shpenezime te tjera ekstra, ne varesi te punetorit. Duke qene se behet fjale per mijera e mijera punetore, kostua e prodhimit te nje laptopi, apo te nje kompjuteri normal desktop, do te shkonte ajrore fare e cmimet ketu nuk do te ishin rreth $450-$800 per cope, por do te varionin nga te pakten $800-$1500 apo me shume, per nje laptop me windows 7, i5 intel processor, e me 2 ose 4 GB ram. Po sa e mundshme do te ishte per miliona klientet e Microsoft qe te blinin nga nje laptop me cmim mbi $800 , ku ne cdo shtepi ka te pakten 1-3 laptop ? Pra me ate lloj kostoje, fitimet e shitjet e kompanise Microsoft, do te binin ne toke, e kompania nuk do ishte me nga kompanite me te medha ne bote, sepse klientet do te kerkonin dicka me te lire, e kohet e fundit ka konkurrence te larte si nga Apple, apo edhe nga sistemet Linux, qe po shnderrohen tashme ne sisteme gjithmone e me te lehta ne perdorim per njerezit qe nuk kane shume eksperience me kompjuterat.
Nderkohe, ne Kine, nje punetor paguhet shume pak, ne ndoshta $1 ose $2 ne ore, ku nderkohe kompania nuk eshte e detyruar ti paguaj sigurim shendetesor, transport apo mirembajtje punetorit, per shkak te ligjeve te Rrepublikes se Kines. 

E pra, neqofte se Microsoft prodhon ne amerike vetem kostoja e nje punetori do ti shkonte : 

$8.25*8= $66 ne dite, plus sigurimet shendetesore, ndersa ne Kine nje punetor do te kushtoje :
$2*8=$16 pa detyrime shendetesore.

Pra, ne nje perllogaritje te thjeshte, fitimi i kompanise Microsoft qe prodhon ne kine eshte te pakten $50 ne dite per 1 punetor. Le te themi se kompania ka 25000 punetore ne nje fabrike, e shuma qe kompania kursen ne nje dite prodhimi ne Kine eshte :
$50*25000=$1,250,000 NE NJE DITE PUNE !

Duke vendosur koston e materialeve, po ashtu shumica te prodhuara ne Kine, taksat e importit ne SHBA, nje laptop vjen me nje cmim rreth $300-$700 por shitet neper dyqanet e medha te pakten nga $400-$800 per cope ( Flasim gjithmone per laptopa te nje rangu mesatar, sepse ka edhe me shtrenjte se aq ! ) 

E pra, si thoni, si do ishte me mire, kur nje laptop prodhohet ne Kine e shitet $400 apo kur nje laptop prodhohet ne USA e shitet $800 ? Konsumatoret jane me te interesuar, ne te njejten kohe, per shkak te cmimeve me te uleta, e ne varesi te forces se $$ behen edhe ndryshime te tjera ne cmim, e fitime. 

Por, meqenese prodhohet ne Kine, nuk do te thote qe eshte dicka e keqe . Prodhimet Kineze ne SHBA jane kudo, e jane te nje cilesie shume te mire. Kjo per kontratat e kompanite Amerikane qe operojne aty. Ndersa malli qe vjen ne Shqiperi, apo ne disa vende te tjera te botes, eshte mall i dores se dyte, i prodhuar jo ne te njejtat fabrika apo jo me te njejten cilesi si malli qe hyn ne Amerike. Prandaj neve nuk na pelqejne prodhimet Kineze, sepse shumicen e kohes jane te nje cilesie shume te dobet, e te dores se dyte, por ne fakt Kina me forcen e vete punetore, ka prodhimet e kompanive me te medha ne bote ! E gjitha kjo, per koston e ulet te prodhimit. E ndersa shtetet e medha si SHBA, Rusia, Kanadaja, Gjermania, Franca, Anglia e shume shtete te tjera kane rene ne kriza shume te thella ekonomike, Kina ka qendruar e forte, biles eshte forcuar akoma me shume, pasi ne keto raste i jepet mundesia te luaje si te doje me shtetet e medha.




> po edhe nese ju mbushte mendja blini me Credit Card e jo Debit, se mund ndoshta ndonjehere ti marresh leket mrapsh.


Linda, ne Shqiperi nuk ekzistojne kartat e kreditit, vetem ato te Debitit, pra konsumatoret mund te harxhojne vetem ato qe kane ne llogari. 
E meqe ra fjala, nje bleres ne Shqiperi, mund te mos kete te drejte te ktheje mallin e blere on-line, pasi rregullimet e ligjet nuk ekzistojne ende ne vendin tone. Eshte tjeter pune ketu ne SHBA qe shkon e blen ca te duash, e e kthen po ste pelqeu.

----------


## Explorer

> sdq celularet, laptopet, aparatet fotografike etj nuk blihen ne ebay. ka site tetjera.
> me te mira e me te lira.
> 
> une gjithsejt nder vite mund te keme blere 7-8 celulare online (per mua dhe per te tjere). asnjehere nuk kam pasur probleme. te gjithe me kane mberritur ne shtepi brenda pak diteve dhe te gjithe me nje garanci 1-2 vjecare...


Po na trego keta site se na plase ... he

----------


## Explorer

Po cfare mendimi keni per kete faqe:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/browse...4/N/4294550705

Me kete mund te porosisesh edhe ne vendet shqiptare, Maqedoni , Shqiperi etj..
Por nuk e kuptoj menyren e pageses.
A ka dikush ndonje ide?

----------

